# What wire gauge?



## jaybird (Aug 21, 2004)

I am building a speed project car. It is the electric Super Rs4 from Hpi. I am going to use a 9-cell battery pack with around a 10 turn motor. I plan to have a couple of cooling fans on-board to keep the heat down. My question is the speed control. I want to use the novak super rooster since it is for larger scale vehicles and is one of the few esc that can handle that many cells. My only concern is the wire gauge. The novak super rooster's wires are 14 gauge and according to novak cannot be replaced with 12 gauge wires. Novak also said that even though the super rooster says it can handle 10 cells and has no motor limit, the 9 cells with a low turn motor will be pushing it's capabilities. Just need some opinions.-Thanks


----------

